# EOS R6 and the 600EX-II



## ronbyram (Mar 14, 2022)

I have had the R6 for several months and admit I have been using only Natural Light. But I finally had a need to use my flash. But when I attached it, the flash would not fire. 
it was only later, that I discovered later that I was in electronic shutter mode. I assume its a inability for the flash to keep up with the shutter.
Should'nt the camera auto switch to Mechanical mode when flash is attached? 

Does the EL-1 work in Electronic mode?

We learn by doing


----------



## dcm (Mar 14, 2022)

Probably not. Under EL/EX Series Speedlites for ESO Cameras in Shooting with Speedlites - Page 152 of the ESO R6 Advanced User Guide.

Appears you cannot do this on a Sony A9 either. Posts online suggest various reasons like banding due to readout order.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2022)

The R6 does not support flash with full electronic shutter, only with mechanical or EFC shutter.

The R3 is the first Canon MILC to support flash with full electronic shutter, sync is 1/180 s (slower than the 1/200 with mechanical or 1/250 EFCS).


----------

